# Model 3 Delivery Suggestions



## Jaspal (Apr 12, 2016)

Hello Ev Supporters,

It’s been a while and I haven’t been active for a long time (I know, I’m sorry lol). I’m taking delivery of my midnight silver model 3 tomorrow at 4pm in Fremont!!! I was looking for suggestions on what to name my car. I don’t know why I’m having a tough time hahaha. 

Also is there a checklist I can follow to check for any problems with the model 3? Anything I should look out for when taking delivery? 

Thanks, 
Jaspal Singh


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

You might try asking this in the Model 3 forum.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Jaspal said:


> Hello Ev Supporters,
> 
> It's been a while and I haven't been active for a long time (I know, I'm sorry lol). I'm taking delivery of my midnight silver model 3 tomorrow at 4pm in Fremont!!! I was looking for suggestions on what to name my car. I don't know why I'm having a tough time hahaha.
> 
> ...


Congrats and welcome to Team Midnight Silver 

Here is the delivery checklist: https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/delivery-checklist.4275/

As for names, I feel like you have 2 camps:
1) Personal meaning
2) Creative Techy/Tesla/SpaceX/BoringCo makes

There is no right or wrong answer there


----------

